# A teve hangja (ige)



## franknagy

A ló nyerít, a szamár ordít, a disznó röfög. _Mit csinál a teve?_


----------



## Zsanna

Hát, nem nevezhető éppen szokásos háziállatnak Magyarországon, így nem csoda, ha a válasz nem jön azonnal. Nekem ugyan friss élményem van róluk (nemrég jöttünk vissza Egyiptomból), de nem hallottam "megszólalni" sem. (Viszont köpni sem láttam, amire előre figyelmeztettek.)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Hát, nem nevezhető éppen szokásos háziállatnak Magyarországon, így nem csoda, ha a válasz nem jön azonnal. ...


Egyetértek, természetesen. De azért nem kizárt, hogy van rá kifejezés a magyarban, csak a fene se tudja, milyen hangot hallat egy teve... Lehet, hogy _bőg, ordít, nyüszít, nyivákol, vonít, horkant, ugat, nyávog, nyerít, búg, röffent, röhög, béget, mekeg, dörmög ...  _


----------



## franknagy

Hát nincs itt egy állatgondozó vagy cirkuszi teveidomár?


----------



## AndrasBP

Ugyanígy felvethetnénk, hogy mit csinál a zsiráf, az orrszarvú, a kenguru, a jaguár, stb.
Viszont a *róka *nálunk is él, ennek ellenére fogalmam sincs, milyen hangot ad, és szerintem nincs is rá szó. 
Bocsánat, itt már lehetne egy új, általánosabb állathang-topic.


----------



## AndrasBP

Rákerestem, az angolban a *moan*, *groan *és *grunt *igék fordulnak elő a tevével kapcsolatban, de ezek természetesen nem teve-specifikus szavak, hiszen angol nyelvterületen nem őshonos. 
Elég kellemetlen a hangja, kb. nyerítés, röfögés és nyögés keveréke.

Itt hallható:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU-Hp9z_c5o


----------



## franknagy

András, köszönöm szépen a hangmintát.


----------

